# First ocean fish from Kayak .... fail



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

http://youtu.be/ZpOrNoQHJks

first ocean fish trolling form a kayak last week in PCB lost at the boat ....:whistling:


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Bummer. Gaff that sucker next time.


----------



## Foulhook (Apr 26, 2010)

Gotta hate the ending. Nice video though.


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

When they start circling like that try and stop then not only do they wear a hole there mouth, they wear they leader knot down not saying thats what happened but somthing that could help in the future!

chase


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks guys ... shortly there after i was able to land a nice bar shark... i will keep it in mind to stop them from spinning around and just gaff them....


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Thats alot to do to land a fish on a yak. I am really impressed (after watching this)with the ones that consistantly put them in the boat. Keep after em and you will have your system soon. Makes flipping them into a cooler on a 30 foot boat look way to easy.


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

Wirelessly posted (Iphone 4s)

Thats was a nice one! Next when he starts thrashing just let him go, dont hold onto the leader. I grab my road with one hand far enough up the shaft where i can push it out off other side and bring the fish closer then i just let him circle till he gets tired enough to tail grab him.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Yeah, I tail grab king, bonita and tuna. No sense in risking a bad gaff shot when you can tail grab them easier. Dolphin, now thats a different story.


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

How do you land a dolphin?


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A gaff.


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

JD7.62 said:


> A gaff.


To the face, not body


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

Thank you all once again... i have already found a few smaller gaffs for the yak and since have landed a small 4' shark from the yaka dn a spanish ....


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

I did the same thing on Saturday out from Navarre... had a NICE king right by the yak and was about to gaff him when a shark came up and spooked him... lost the king and my gaff...  live and learn...


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Bummer! Your buddy needs to keep his hooks secured, that almost ended worse when that king went nuts! 

Happened to me plenty when I first started fishing for kings. That last part of the fight is the trickiest because you keep wanting to put more pressure on him to land him quicker. Resist, resist, resist!!! When a king starts doing death circles, not only don't tighten your drag or grab the line with your hands, but I even loosen the drag on them. Don't rush those circles, it may take 30 circles but keep lightly pumping up till you get his face out of the water. Kings are what're called "Ram-jet ventilators" they have to keep swimming to breath, so if you get his face in the air a handful of times you've got him.

But again, DON'T RUSH, relax and wait for the right opportunity to either tail him or gaff him in the head. DO NOT GAFF IN THE BODY when you're in a kayak!!! You can get away with it in a boat but not in a kayak, you need to control that fish when you hit him!

Good luck and keep at it! You're gonna get him next time!
Alex


----------



## Tabers (Jul 18, 2012)

Thanks yaksquatch ... It's way easier said then done ... I have been watching videos of how others are doing it and your right thanks for the great advise!!


----------

